# INFP/Introtim NF/E6/Leisurely-Sensitive-SelfConfident/Abstract-Random



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

What about SII?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Jorge said:


> What about SII?


Wha?

(obligatory filler)


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Kanerou said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Gregorc Learning Styles


I've heard of these before but I never took the time to determine which I was. My husband knows more about them and he thought I was abstract random when we first met, but he doesn't know me. Because honestly, how does an ISTP _know_ an INFJ, really? So thanks for the link. Maybe I'll figure out which one I am. And who knows - maybe he was right. A 25% chance isn't that bad...

EDIT: Funny, I just read through them all and that's the only one that doesn't sound like me at all. lol... Such short descriptions though, I'll have to pull out my husband's old textbook.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Kanerou said:


> If you can decipher that, congratulations, and I wonder if you have a social life. XD
> 
> I am a literary/personality/anime & manga nerd who enjoys writing; singing; makeup and beauty; awesome music; good food; long conversations about the things I enjoy; and attention. I found the site through an ISFP/SEI friend on FB. *waves at kama-whateverheisnow*



Greetings Kanerou! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. roud: I love you INFP's!


----------



## Nusha (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Kanerou said:


> Wha?
> 
> (obligatory filler)


Strong Interest Inventory =)


----------

